# British Military Timor Www Wrist Watch



## river rat

I have been wanting to get a WWW watch in my military collection for some time I messed up on the first one I got a CYMA at a NAWCC mart turned out to be fake got my money back on that one hard to believe that some would go to all that trouble to make that small amount of money I did a thead on it at the MWR forum just ask I will post a link to it.It fooled some until they saw the movement and some of the experts pointed out other things about the case and dial.I then started looking for another and found this Timor I wanted the a CYMA do to the size 37mm but the Timor is good size to at 36.5mm I like the dial and hands and the case is in real good shape and they have a size size crown.





































Look at the size difference to a Waltham A-17 of the same era.


----------



## Sisyphus

Very, very nice. I admit to being envious.


----------



## river rat

Potz nice records.There were 12 differnt watch co. that made WWW watches I wish I had could afford to get all 12 that's what they call the dirty dozen.


----------



## Nalu

Just over one third of the way to a Dirty Dozen (Cyma, Timor, Record, Omega, Lemania), but really like these watches:


----------



## zed4130

Thats one classic and gorgeous looking watch, love the strap as well, on my list ,

paul


----------



## ditchdiger

thats a perfect mil watch, great size as well


----------



## Boxbrownie

I like mine.....bought it in a militaria sale at Colchester.....somebody walked off with a raped M16......just walked out the auction house with the bloody thing unwrapped, not sure if he ever made it home :lol:


----------



## river rat

Boxbrownie said:


> I like mine.....bought it in a militaria sale at Colchester.....somebody walked off with a raped M16......just walked out the auction house with the bloody thing unwrapped, not sure if he ever made it home :lol:


Was that a working M-16 full auto.


----------



## Blapto

They're very good looking, especially with the aged lume.

Pardon my ignorance, but what does "WWW" stand for? Apart from the World Wide Web that is. These watches seem to predate that.


----------



## river rat

Blapto said:


> They're very good looking, especially with the aged lume.
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, but what does "WWW" stand for? Apart from the World Wide Web that is. These watches seem to predate that.


WWW stands for Watches,Wristlet,Waterproof and it did age well since these were made in the 1940's to early 1950's.


----------



## jrx

now that's a classic.. im glad i saw this .. haven't seen this WWW in ages.. thanks for sharing this !


----------



## aroma

I'd love to get one but the Omega's in particular are going for ridiculous amounts - I've seen up to Â£999 believe it or not. I think that I'll have to make do with something else


----------



## Top Cat

Nice watch I had never seen ot before, Thank you for sharing.


----------



## beachcaster

Lovely looking watch and that strap looks supeb...........out of interest what is the strap ?

thanks

barry


----------



## river rat

beachcaster said:


> Lovely looking watch and that strap looks supeb...........out of interest what is the strap ?
> 
> thanks
> 
> barry


The strap is made by JÃ¼rgen's he is out of Germany.He sells at some forums sells sections.I think they sell for around 36.00 US.


----------



## Deptfordboy

aroma said:


> I'd love to get one but the Omega's in particular are going for ridiculous amounts - I've seen up to Â£999 believe it or not. I think that I'll have to make do with something else


Yes, and the IWC's are going for double that and upwards! For those on a sensible budget, the Timor is a nice watch, one I started collecting with. There are a lot of Frankenstein jobs on the 'Bay, though - for a purchase like this I'd recommend purchasing via a decent dealer. They are not particualrly scarce - I saw one in Austin Kaye a few days ago, and that jewellers shop on the corner near the station in Victoria (can't remember the name)


----------

